# HK P30 Question



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a P30. I see posts about all the other models except the P30. Is this model not very popular? Is there problems with it? Or are the other models just better?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the gun, I recently purchased a P30S and the prior owner of the forum, JS has one as well.

Other then HK specific forums, HK is largely unrepresented on gun forums. For the most part the biggest "fault" of HK is that they are more costly than other polymer offerings and therefore less popular.

The forum owners also own a HK Forum, there's a link at the bottom of the page. Go check out the P30 threads over there.


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Thansk for the help!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

legallyarmed said:


> Thansk for the help!


You're welcome, I go by _JD_ over there, see ya' around.


----------



## racefan (Sep 4, 2011)

Just bought a P30 and after 1000 rounds I love it.


----------

